# Pics from our vacation



## Tim/Robin (May 13, 2009)

These are non-tortoise photos (sorry everyone, but there are no native tortoises in Oregon and Maggie your yard doesn't count  ). We took a (short due to torts) trip to the Oregon coast. It's a great time of year to camp on the coast as all the children are still in school and the campgrounds are fairly quiet still .

Here are a couple of photos. This camera isn't such a foreign object anymore. Out of several hundred photos there were a handful of keepers (that's good right?!).

















I (Robin) had lots of fun taking photos of mushrooms. I didn't even know I had a thing for mushrooms until I was in the soppy environment they thrive in! There are so many different types! Who knew.


----------



## Isa (May 13, 2009)

Wow, what a nice place to go have fun and relax. Really nice pics, they would be really nice for a postcard. Is the white plants in the last pic a mushroom?


----------



## Tim/Robin (May 13, 2009)

Isa said:


> Wow, what a nice place to go have fun and relax. Really nice pics, they would be really nice for a postcard. Is the white plants in the last pic a mushroom?



Yep and the stalk was only about the size of a spaghetti noodle. The whole plant only half an inch tall. Very small.


----------



## Candy (May 13, 2009)

Beautiful pictures. You guys should have stopped by and saw Maggie and Bob.


----------



## Stazz (May 14, 2009)

Wooooooah Tim & Robin, those pics are incredible....you have such an eye! Love them!


----------



## Isa (May 14, 2009)

Tim/Robin said:


> Isa said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, what a nice place to go have fun and relax. Really nice pics, they would be really nice for a postcard. Is the white plants in the last pic a mushroom?
> ...



Really interesting, I never saw a mushroom like that


----------



## Crazy1 (May 14, 2009)

Robin, Great pics your mushroom is wonderful I can feel the humidity in that pic. But I must confess the second pic is my favorite.  Thanks for sharing them with us. They are beautiful.


----------



## Laura (May 14, 2009)

Vacation? Whats that?! I wish I could get away and do one of those somet ime.. in fact Im GOING TO DO IT..


----------



## Tim/Robin (May 14, 2009)

Laura said:


> Vacation? Whats that?! I wish I could get away and do one of those somet ime.. in fact Im GOING TO DO IT..



Understood. We really only take one vacation a year. This one was shorter than any previously. It's just too hard with so many torts and hatchlings on the way. We all worried a bit. Even taking a vacation from work and hanging around the house to get oddball chores crossed off the list is satisfying. We may do only that next year.


----------

